# air compressor parts??



## carlblanche (Mar 24, 2012)

I have an old portable air compressor. It's a craftsman, Model #106.152581. I'm having trouble locating parts for the regulator. Can anybody suggest a place I may look to find the parts I need? Sears parts direct doesn't carry the parts due to the age of the compressor.


----------



## bcgfdc3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Do you need parts for the regulator or would it just be easier to replace the whole regulator?


----------



## carlblanche (Mar 24, 2012)

Either way it doesn't really matter. I'm trying to find a place to buy one or even just the parts I need. I'm sure I'll need to buy the whole regulator though.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

I can help you if I know what you are looking for, post a picture.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Most tool outlet store (like Sears, Lowes, etc) will sell regulators for air compressors.
A place like Northern Tool or Grainger will have more/better choices.

http://www.craftsman.com/search=air compressor regulator


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

TarheelTerp said:


> Most tool outlet store (like Sears, Lowes, etc) will sell regulators for air compressors.
> A place like Northern Tool or Grainger will have more/better choices.
> 
> http://www.craftsman.com/search=air compressor regulator


I think, he maybe looking for the pressure switch.


----------

